# LAFF furmeets



## Defcat (Apr 17, 2009)

Who here regularly attends LAFF meets?


----------



## Shino (Apr 18, 2009)

Uhh... context please?

Obviously, my answer is no, but what is LAFF? I'm going to go out on a limb here and say it has something to do with Los Angeles?


----------



## Defcat (Apr 18, 2009)

Shino said:


> Uhh... context please?
> 
> Obviously, my answer is no, but what is LAFF? I'm going to go out on a limb here and say it has something to do with Los Angeles?


 
oh sorry, it stands for Lake Area Furry Friends (LAFF). As in the great lakes. I understand that they do meets and things, but I don't know anyone who goes to them.


----------



## Shino (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmm... I live right next to lake Champlain. Do you have any info on it? I couldn't find anything on wikifur (or whatever they're calling it these days).


----------



## Defcat (Apr 19, 2009)

turns out there was a wiki page, anyway here it is http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/LAFF


----------



## Shino (Apr 19, 2009)

Okey dokey, thanks. Too far away for me this year, but maybe I can work it into my plans in the future. Good luck on other responses!


----------

